# Fly Fishing Opportunities near Manistique?



## MrB (Jun 11, 2008)

Hi all, I am heading up to Indian Lake (near Manistique) the last week in May. When I'm not in the boat, I would like to do some fly fishing. Looking for some decent waters that I could wade that is close to Indian Lake. I know there are some rivers/streams that flow into the lake, and was just wondering if anyone has some pointers, or could point me in the right direction for some trout. I practice C&R. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks!!!!!!!!


----------



## whippingwater (Jun 1, 2008)

The river that flows INTO the lake (can't mention it or the river nazi's will get me) has trout in it. I've never fished it but I've seen some BIG browns that a friend caught in it. Otherwise, drive about an hour to the Escanaba river to the quality trout section below Boney Falls Dam.


----------

